

How projects really work (version 1.5) - wallflower
http://www.projectcartoon.com/cartoon/2

======
wolfgke
There is a newer version (version 2.0) available:

<http://www.projectcartoon.com/cartoon/1>

You can even create your own version (the default contains even more pictures
with captions):

<http://www.projectcartoon.com/create/>

